# Where to fish?



## top_gun1911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm gonna be on vacation from Knoxville, TN, from the 28th-the 2nd. I'll be staying at NAS Pensacola, in the Oak Grove Campground, and was wondering where to fish at? I've fished from the shore behind the campground, with little luck (mainly just ladyfish), and was wondering if anyone had any suggestion? Also, bait/rigs/etc? I know I'm asking a lot, but any help/advice would greatly be appreciated


----------

